# Perineal Pressure & Numbness



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2015)

It's an embarrassing thing to admit, but I'm a sufferer. It's something that I barely notice out on long rides - primarily because I move about a lot, but when on the turbo or time-trialling, the discomfort is almost too much to bear.

I've experimented with my position, but to little effect, so I've decided to order a Selle SMP saddle. 

Has anyone experienced similar difficulties? And how did you resolve it?


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Jan 2015)

I had some numbness when spending beyond a couple hours on the saddle which came with my bike. Did some (OK, a lot) of research and ordered a Selle SMP Composit. An excellent choice! I've never felt remotely uncomfortable since, on rides up to 9-10 hours (mostly around 5). It is worth experimenting a lot with exactly how much [forward] tilt you use as there is a definite 'sweet spot' with Selle SMPs (personal experience, as well as lots of people also saying that). That said, it was remarkably comfortable from day one; the minor tweaking just optimised it.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2015)

I always wonder how time triallists cope with it ... 

I suppose that they are inflicting so much pain on the other parts of the body that a bit more from the saddle does not seem a big deal?


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> I had some numbness when spending beyond a couple hours on the saddle which came with my bike. Did some (OK, a lot) of research and ordered a Selle SMP Composit. An excellent choice! I've never felt remotely uncomfortable since, on rides up to 9-10 hours (mostly around 5). It is worth experimenting a lot with exactly how much [forward] tilt you use as there is a definite 'sweet spot' with Selle SMPs (personal experience, as well as lots of people also saying that). That said, it was remarkably comfortable from day one; the minor tweaking just optimised it.



Very reassuring. Let's hope it's as comfortable for me!


----------



## Norry1 (11 Jan 2015)

I used an Adamo Saddle on my TT - with the previous saddle I used to go numb for 24 hrs


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Jan 2015)

Beware and be careful. It looked for a while that I would have to give up cycling altogether. I noticed I was numb after roller sessions on my fixed during winter 2012/13.

I couldn't be bothered to master rollers so fitted a device that holds the front forks so the whole thing acts as a sort of turbo. I fitted a big gear and went for it all winter.

It was early summer that I noticed pain in the (un)happy sacs. It wasn't a sharp pain, more of an ache that just wouldn't go away. I waited two weeks and then went to the doctors.

Thus began a time where more men cupped my nadgers than a gay porn star.

Doctors, consultants and scanning expert; they all had a go as it were. 

Eventually, I was told everything (more or less) was normal. I had what was described as varicose veins in the testicals. They might get worse in the future but, then again may not. I decided on a self imposed embargo on riding during what was a glorious 2013 summer and didn't ride again until Spring 2014. 

I have kept rides shorter than of old and have avoided the fixed totally.

I believe it to be a combination of the following:
1. The stem was too long on the fixed (155mm).
2. Position not having to change on the rollers.
3. Never standing up on the pedals as you would on the road.

I use the same type of saddle on all my bikes (Turbomatic II, III or IV) and don't believe that to be the problem. You cannot believe how much I wish I hadn't ignored it. My personal advice would be if on the turbo get off and walk around to get the blood moving again. Once the numb/tingling sensation has gone, carry on.
Look at your position rather than the saddle assuming it doesn't bother you normally and you use the same type on all your bikes.

Sorry for the rather long post!


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2015)

Norry1 said:


> I used an Adamo Saddle on my TT - with the previous saddle I used to go numb for 24 hrs



A mate of mine does the same. I considered one myself.


----------



## Pikey (11 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> A mate of mine does the same. I considered one myself.



+1 for the adamo saddles. Both my road bikes have these.

I run a selle smp on my spin bike for similar reasons to the above, lush.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2015)

It appears to be that stage in life when this becomes an issue for me as well. Thread on watch. I feel your pain, though you'll be relieved to learn I don't feel your perineum.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I use the same type of saddle on all my bikes (Turbomatic II, III or IV) and don't believe that to be the problem. You cannot believe how much I wish I hadn't ignored it. My personal advice would be if on the turbo get off and walk around to get the blood moving again. Once the numb/tingling sensation has gone, carry on.
> Look at your position rather than the saddle assuming it doesn't bother you normally and you use the same type on all your bikes.



I agree the saddle itself might not be the problem. Certainly my weight is an aggravating factor, but that requires long-term effort to address, and I need a solution in the short-term so I can nip the numbness in the bud. I love cycling, but if there's one thing that'd put me off it's the prospect of permanently damaging my bits.

I've only ever ridden the stock saddles which came with my bikes, so perhaps it's good for me to experiment a bit.


----------



## ayceejay (11 Jan 2015)

Interestingly Fizic rate their saddles as Snake, Chameleon and Bull, the difference being flexibility of the spine not mentioning weight, they say that inflexibility leads to a position that puts pressure on the perineum. Google "Fizik Kurve bull" to see what I am talking about.
I have an SMP light 209 and once you have played with the fore and aft and the tilt with proper shorts and other positional questions addressed you can arrive at that "sweet spot" but I doubt you will ever find a jump on and go solution. 
Do you remember all those old jokes about visiting a tailor who was interested in which side you 'dress', well I think this is important because if you are riding straight up and down you will have problems and if your tackle does not move freely you may need to use a chamois cream on your scrotum.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Interestingly Fizic rate their saddles as Snake, Chameleon and Bull, the difference being flexibility of the spine not mentioning weight, they say that inflexibility leads to a position that puts pressure on the perineum. Google "Fizik Kurve bull" to see what I am talking about.
> I have an SMP light 209 and once you have played with the fore and aft and the tilt with proper shorts and other positional questions addressed you can arrive at that "sweet spot" but I doubt you will ever find a jump on and go solution.
> Do you remember all those old jokes about visiting a tailor who was interested in which side you 'dress', well I think this is important because if you are riding straight up and down you will have problems and if your tackle does not move freely you may need to use a chamois cream on your scrotum.



Interesting stuff. I went on the Fizik site, and I'm definitely a 'bull'. Although I've started a stretching regime to try and improve. Something to bear in mind, cheers.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2015)

New bike I bought came with a Fizik Arione R7. Couldn't do more than 10 miles before I went numb.
I changed it for a Charge Spoon, temporarily, and the problem disappeared. I think the problem was caused by the flat platform of the original saddle - the Charge rises towards the rear and takes the pressure off. 
When I can afford it, I'll change the Charge for a Fizik Aliante which has the same profile. Fortunately the LBS will let me try one out first before parting with any cash.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jan 2015)

Well I installed the new saddle last night and spent a bit of time on the turbo. It took me a while to get the position right and get comfortable, and to be honest I've probably not got it perfect yet, but I'm pleased to say there was no numbness. Recently I've been getting numb within 10-15 minutes on the turbo.

£130 well spent if I can enjoy cycling with worrying about impotence!


----------



## Paul139 (17 Jan 2015)

I used to suffer but I find tipping the nose of the saddle up very slightly helped me enormously. So much so that last year I did a London to Paris ride spending up to 7 hours a day in the saddle over 3 days with no pain at all. 
Not the conventional position I know but it works for me.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2015)

Paul139 said:


> I used to suffer but I find tipping the nose of the saddle up very slightly helped me enormously. So much so that last year I did a London to Paris ride spending up to 7 hours a day in the saddle over 3 days with no pain at all.
> Not the conventional position I know but it works for me.


It just goes to show how different we all are - I have to do the exact opposite! A degree or so tilted down is comfortable for me. Level causes numbness after an hour or so. Any upward tilt would have me numb in minutes!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2015)

Paul139 said:


> I used to suffer but I find tipping the nose of the saddle up very slightly helped me enormously. So much so that last year I did a London to Paris ride spending up to 7 hours a day in the saddle over 3 days with no pain at all.
> Not the conventional position I know but it works for me.


I'm just trying to think this one through because it seems counter-intuitive. Do you think that the slight tip to the rear might put your sit bones back to the rear of the saddle where there is (usually) the highest support, thus relieving pressure just in front of the sit bones?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just trying to think this one through because it seems counter-intuitive. Do you think that the slight tip to the rear might put your sit bones back to the rear of the saddle where there is (usually) the highest support, thus relieving pressure just in front of the sit bones?


That works for me too and I think you may be right on the sitting on the widest portion of the saddle.


----------



## Paul139 (17 Jan 2015)

@deptfordmarmoset You're right it seems counter-intuitive and I do notice the sit bones going more to the back of the saddle and they take more of my weight. It takes me ages to get a saddle set right and I always start with level but inevitably end up with an upward tilt,only a degree or two but still upward.


----------

